# Are we nuts?



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Share your ridiculous weather trail rides..

We have well over 2 foot plus right now of snow(I don't measure I don't wanna know how much we really have). It was 17 driving up today, colder with a wind chill. And we had an ice layer plus the 8 inches we got last night, so the footing wasn't bad just the horses had to work we got laughing because they were like rounded up and really picking up there feet going up and down hills, poor babies had to work. I rode my little mare on lease, I don't think she has ever trailed before and she has been amazing up there!

funniest part we hit the 2nd real hill ( we basically have two on a diagonal away from the barn then you hit woods) and my aunts horse who basically only trails now and loves cutting new trails, takes the lead and does a big circle and then heads back to the barn he looked up at her like "are ya nuts? that snow is really deep lady!" 

By the time we got back we were all frozen and our faces red but the horses were nice and happy and in better moods.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That sounds like fun. We used to ride in the snow when I lived up north but, truthfully, I don't miss the cold!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I wish we had one good snow here so I could ride in it and that would be enough for me for a year. LOL.


----------

